# Tyranid Assault



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

"you men are about to descend onto Urdesh" said Calgar. " you are to halt the tyranid invasion" the space marines in your squad all enter the drop pod wih the rest of your company's speartip. " i wish you all luck in your assault. call for evac when you need it" the hatches closed and nothing else was happened until the minute passed and the pods made planet fall. roll call was made in the pod before hatches were dropped. the hatches drop and all you see is a barren area with little sines of xenos activity.

your next actions are up to you?


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Drop pods were pretty standard across the Imperium.
Standardly _small_.
Tank shuffled about in his seat for a moment, looking incredibly uncomfortable as he searched blind for the harness release, nearly throwing himself out of the drop pod in frustration.
He hauled the large plasma cannon up and rested it on one pauldron casually as he stepped out of the drop pod towering over his brothers, taking a deep breath and scanning the area.

Dirt... rocks... dirt... rocks... how utterly boring, there wasn't even suspicious piece of cover he could reduce to ash in a zealous attempt to route out any lurking Tyranids.
Now what to do? Wait for the sergeant to say something he guessed, but what exactly could anyone say at this point? _'Shoot that rock it could be hiding a Ripper?'_

"Weeeellll, this is fun..." Tank remarked, hauling his plasma cannon back down into both hands, letting it mostly hang from the strap, "Can anyone vox the Tyranids and tell them we're over here?"
Though protocol usually was to find an animal to eat first, and there didn't look like much chance of that happening right now, nor could he help in that respect anyway, anything he shot at generally wasn't there afterwards.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Ares was a veteran of many drop pod assaults and sat silently in his seat as it shot through the sky and landed. He slammed his fist onto the release button and made his way out efficiently, bolter across his chest, powersword at his waist and storm shield across his back. The world they were on was one of the most barren he had seen in a long long time, nothing but rocks and dirt, great he thought to himself, at least we will be able to see them coming.

He lowered his bolter and relaxed a bit and heard Tank's remark, *"Don't worry brother, they will find us soon enough."* he voxed. That was the one thing about the Tyranids, you didn't find them, they found you.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Show some control brother, remain true to the tenets of the codex and remain vigilent. The enemy is out there, we will find it and destroy the filth."_ Invictus voxed the heavy weapon marine as he scanned the desolate landscape with his bolter. "Your orders brother-librarian?"

There was nothing here; no sign of the enemy nor any life at all. The codex taught that the chain of command must be respected and maintained. Those with command knew what they were doing, and they each had their own orders; but that still did not keep the thoughts of something being off from creeping into Invictus's mind. *We have been sent here by Lord Macragge himself, his word is just and that of the primarch, there is no fault, it is absolute.* He thought to himself to banish the doubts that had entered his mind.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Thantos felt the strain of the Hive mind here. Like the others could hear the battlefield commanders issuing commands, he heard, or rather felt, the leader beasts urging thier lesser hoards on. It was a struggle to endure, but not as bad as when Mokei VI was infected was infected with chaos. 

The sudden impact of the drop-pod broke Thantos' grip on the past. He steeped out of the drop-pod and did a sweep, both psychically and visually. Whist nothing appeared to be their visually, Thantos could feel the power of the Hive mind resonating from the left flank. "Figures, always from the side, never head on" Thantos muttered to himself. "Ok marines, secure the left flank. And if you look carefully at the ground, you can see grass shots. Considering how barren this place is, that's the 'nids work. We've got to keep on top of the flora, other wise..." A painful memory of the past flashed back to him "other wise, we're all dead men".


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Solenus Terram, also squished beside his brother marines like tank, although mostly owing to his Terminator Armour, deployed as efficiently as his huge armour would allow, and immediately covered his exit area so his brothers could deploy without fear of attack.
"Secure the left flank" he heard Librarian Thantos order over the vox. 
Solenus had served with the honoured librarian for around 500 years, and in this time had formed a rather strong bond between himself and Thantos. He had saved his life on many worlds, as had Thantos saved his.
"Your will, Brother. Tank, you and I secure the left flank. Everyone else pair up and secure the surrounding area."
"Aye" was the Librarians reply. Although Thantos was in command of this operation, he appreciated the Veteran Terminator Sergeant, who had also served in Calgar himself personal honour guard, and his capability to lead.
"Area secure" Solenus voxed Thantos. "Everyone else?"
His display in his helmet flashed green, representing the marines all clear. 
He watched as the marines set up their defences around their landing zone, and awaited further orders...........


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

(Taking command of our characters actions?)

_"Secure the left flank"_ Came the reply of librarian Thantos; Invictus acting on those words even as he heard the heavy footfalls of brother Terram and Wallace likely doing the same. Going down to one knee, and scanning their left flank with his bolter, Invictus was utterly unable to keep his eyes from rolling as brother Terram began to issue them orders.

He did not lead this squad, librarian Thantos did; but often the terminator would act as though he had command. They were all veterans, all of them having served decades service. After hearing the all clear from brother Terram, Invictus winked the same from within his helmet while still scanning.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Ares moved to the right of Solenus and Tank a bit to cover their side and secure the forward flank, he jerked his head at Invictus to indicate that they should pair up , *"Come brother, aide me with the forward flank, they need someone to watch them if things get too hot."* his voice was hard and grated like old stone, he was old but he would be damned if he showed it, the fact he had bionic replacements for an arm and leg and part of his jaw showed he wasnt going to stop anytime soon. The cordlike muscles in his bionics were heavily modified to give him extra power for close combat and so they were a bit more bulky then the standard design, he often used his right arm as his shield arm because it had less of a chance to buckle then his organic one and gave him the ability to push with his left leg which was also a replacement.

This combo had saved him many times in battles, not the least of which had been his most recent agains the green tide, damned Nobs were stronger then they looked. He kept up his watch and waited for orders silently, his head moving left and right scanning the horizon for anything suspicious, waiting for Invictus to to move up with him.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

_(last thread i did you could control other peoples characters, if we cant in this then ok.)_

Terram observed the marines positions in the squad and nodded to Thantos. "may i suggest we advance to explore the immediate area for any threats before setting up a forward operating base?"
"If you so wish" was the reply. Solenus nodded to himself in satisfaction. "Who is to come with me?"


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

as all the marines in you squad formed up on the left flank, you can see in the distance a red streak in the sky coming down in front. you assume you were the first to reach the planet. as more drop pods hit the planet a vox trnasmissioned to thantos on the same channel as the rest of your squad...

"this is sergant carnid *snow* we have located massive *snow* formations north of you position. lots of flora *snow* def *snow* activity."

the transmission ended in a loud blast of static, thantos commands to move out to their position. as you make your way to carnids position, you see something in the distance, maybe another drop pod maybe tyranid activity

your next actions are???? :scare:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Thantos gazed out into the distance, something was moving. He reached out with his psychic gaze, but "The Shadow" made it harder to feel exactly what was in the distance. A fairly strong signal was coming from over there, but it didn't seemed to pay attention as Thantos' mind briefly brushed against it's. Whether it might be in the future, Thantos wasn't sure. More concerned with the almost, imitate assault on the left flank (Although the others wouldn't know it yet), he made himself over to Brother Tank and Brother Terram. Tank's destructive nature sometimes made him reckless, but with such a strong psychic signal, Thantos' powers would be under strain, and Tank's desire for destruction happily coincided with Thantos' want and knowledge that to kill the leader beasts was to break the psychic connection.

"Brother Tank" Thantos started. Even though he outranked all of them, even the Brother Terram, he valued their lives as much as his own, so they truly were his Brothers."Brother Tank, when the assault comes, your target is the leader beasts. Should be big enough, even you can't miss!" Thantos knew Tank wouldn't appreciate that joke, but he knew his aim with a Plasma cannon was as better than any marine he had come across. Thantos opened the vox "Brothers, the tyranids will be upon us soon. They will fight with ferocity and savagery. But we are space marines, we know no fear. We fight for The Emperor and for The Primarch. We claim this world in his name. Glory to the Emperor. Once we have secured this landing zone, we will move to Sergant Carnid's last position, and hopefully meet our brothers there. You all know you're roles, and I trust you to do them well. Brothers..." and all his squad spoke back to him in one voice that joined his own "...for the Primarch and for the Emperor!"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Finally, Ares thought to himself, we are moving out. As the rest of his brothers moved up as per the brother librarian's orders he kept his bolter level and watched the movement on the horizon, this place was a horrible area for a battlefield, nothing but flat land. He loostened the strap a bit that was around his shoulder and connected his bolter to him so that it could hang while he used his sword and shield, he would need to discard it quickly once the shit hit the fan. 

He squinted through his visor and at the movement, it was still hazy but from the sound of Carnid's transmission there was most likely an attack going on right in front of them, he resisted the urge to unsheath his sword and shield and charge the enemy and kept on eye on his brothers' flanks.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

_(Lol why would someone like Tank not appreciate a joke?)_

Tank hummed idly as he watched the horizon for anything he could shoot at, silently wishing he had a lascannon as well just for the range whilst they got into range of his plasma cannon.
Of course the notion was absolutely stupid, it'd almost feel like heresy to let one of those sacred guns go to waste while he fired the other.
Then again... maybe he could fire both at the same time... ...?

He shook his head as he was addressed, straightening up and refirming his grip on his plasma cannon after hearing the vox.
Tank looked at his commanding officer, the librarian and grinned at remark about his aiming.
"Pfft, like I need to aim," Tank scoffed, before moving onto a more serious subject, "Who's up for a race?"
He faced north and gave his plasma cannon a few check overs, adjusting all the fittings and making sure the plasma chamber was all in working order in case the drop pod had shifted anything.
After that he stretched his legs a little, looking around as his brothers as if he were serious about the race.
Tyranids weren't much of a joking matter, like most of the Imperium's foes, except maybe the Orks... but Tank knew when to be serious and when he didn't have to be.

"Oh yeah, anyone see any birds to eat yet?" Tank asked idly, scanning the sky as he walked along casually.
Tank was one of those types that could fire the plasma cannon on the run reasonably accurately simply because he was so damn big, his muscles were huge, so he wasn't all that concerned with being ready to entrench himself to fire.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Invictus turned his head back towards the librarian, confusion marking his hidden features. _"Brother librarian, what do you mean once we have secured a landing zone? You just ordered us to make way to brother sergeant Carnid's position. Are we now to belay that order?"_ He said while coming to a stop.

The contradicting orders made no sense, but the expression on librarian Thantos's face spoke volumes. There was strain in it, if only slight from years of training at putting up a physical mask. Something was eating up the librarian's attention. _"My lord, are you alright?"_ Invictus said while ignoring brother Wallace's race comment. 

They were all supposed to be veterans and here was one of them actually suggesting they throw caution to wind like raw initiate.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Thantos could already feel the foliage at his feet begining to constrict them. The pressure of a monsterous psychic entity was almost exausting now. "My lord, are you alright?" The question from Brother Invictus snapped his attention back to the real world. Thantos wiped his brow "Yes brother, it's just the Shadow is putting quite a strain on me. And about the order, I know I contradicted myself, it's just the fact that I can feel a psychic entity, like that of a leader beast, and I want to wait here until it shows. Being attacked from the front and the rear won't help our situation." 

Thantos quitely thought to himself that if no tyranids had shown within 15 minutes, he would order them to move on. No sense waiting for a ghost in the warp. Thantos took out his combi-weapon, not that he needed it much nowdays. He could obliterate enemies with a single wave of his hand. However he like a weapon that didn't require him to spend time in the warp, especially as with the 'nids connection to the warp became strenuous at best. Now all thier was to do was wait for the other members of the party to show. However, it did worry Thantos a bit that he couldn't see the enemy he was so sure existed...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"To stand and wait for the enemy to come to us is no better than cowering in fear. It is not my place, but I believe we should press forward and meet this foe. If an enemy manages to sneak up on us should we press on, then surely that same enemy will do the same if we stand and wait?"_ Invictus asked, though he knew not to question the orders of those leading, librarian Thantos was distracted and unfocused.

Finally, he spoke the question he did not want to but felt needed to be put in the open. _"Brother librarian, maybe you should not lead us if your focus is hindered? A leader must be able to remain focused and clam, so lord Guilliman wrote."_


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

"I have complete faith in you, brother, though I must agree with Invictus and his quote to the codex astartes. Are you able?" Solenus voxed the Librarian, without any hint of worry betraying his tone.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Thantos felt Invictus' question burning in his mind, long before he voiced it. However Lord Guilliman's name gave the sentance power to strike Thantos. Maybe this was all a different effect of "The Shadow", or maybe he really wasn't able to lead. After pondering that thought for a moment he knew a response was in order. Maybe the Tyranids were doing a psychic vantriliquism act, and there was no danger. Either way, Thantos had to make a choice.

"You're concern is well placed, Brother Invictus. The Tyranids effect my psychic abilities, and put me under mental strain. However, do not think that they impare my ability to lead. It would be foolish of me you to think so! I have endured sights that you can cannot HOPE to replicate, and endured. I will not faulter now. If there is something here, we will have to face it later. I think we've waited long enough, let us procced to Sergant Carnid's last position. Marines, move out" Whatever this presance was, it would find them soon enough. However Thantos knew he had been over-cautious and had lost the support of Brother Invictus, which he would have to earn back. However time was being lost, and Sergant Carnid might be in danger. He would not lose another Brother to these vile Xeno's...


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

as you move closer to srg carnids position the flora largely increases and your squad stays as close as possible, as the foliage got thicker. you come to a clearing where it was all scrotched and a cliff was on the other side from where you entered the clearing. you saw the drop pod and hoped to find srg carnid and his squad inside. they werent there. vox is down. no one can get a sgnal out to carnid. (btw i didnt really plan to have much interaction between squads lmao). you secure the area and have been told to stay alert but relax as the temperature is vey high.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Tank's posture slumped a little as he looked around and didn't see the other squad, an empty drop pod with an equally empty surrounding.
He scuffed his foot into some of the foliage as he walked over to the drop pod, scanning the inside for a moment before moving around it.
"Don't Tyranids eat all organic matter in sight?" Tank queried, scuffing his foot at some of the foliage idly as he looked around for any signs of movement, "Permission to start firing wildly into the surrounding area?"

He airily squatted down for a moment and glanced at the ground for tracks, but there were a lot of heavy boot prints marred by something else's tracks, they were strewn all over the place chaotically.
"How late do you suppose we were? Reckon it's worth making a lot of noise to try and draw the attention of the Tyranids, possibly away from Carnid's squad if there's any survivors?" Tain queried idly as he brought his gaze back up at the surroundings and readjusted his grip on the plasma cannon, laying his forefinger against the trigger guard.


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

(ill let it play this part out, and if what i want to happen doesnt ill make it muahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha)


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Ares lowered his bolter and drew his power sword and shield, *"I have to say that Tank has made a point, there should be no foliage here yet there is, I believe we have walked into a trap."* The old marine activated his power sword as his head scanned his surroundings constantly for signs of movement.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"No,"_ Invictus began while shaking his head. _"this foliage is the work of the tyranids. They will alter this world to best consume what they can, I have seen this before with the deathwatch. Brother librarian Thantos has clearly seen it as well."_

Invictus aproached the sight of the empty drop pod, and brother Wallace as well. _"Heed the words of the codex brother, let lesser chapters ignore its tenents. We are living embodiments of the primarchs words, not trigger happy monsters."_ He finished with a bit of a snarl curling his lips, again the images of times long past making their way to the fore of his mind.

Turning away from the empty drop pod, Invictus looked back back to the librarian. _"Your orders brother? If there are enemies about or engaging sergeant Carnid then we should find and destroy them. As other, more zealous chapters would say, suffer not the alien to live."_


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

What ever Thantos had felt back at the LZ had clearly lost interest after they started over this way. His mind was a bit more easy now without the thought of impending attack. Thantos scanned around, looking not only for movement but for signs of a fight between the Tyranids and the Sergants squad, but there was nothing. The foliage grew back too quickly to leave a noticable path.

Brother Invictus was right, they needed to find the Sergant and his squad, if they were alive. Even if they were dead, they need to collect their gene-seed and bring it back to the chapter. But where to start...

Thantos could feel the heat rising, more work of the Tyranids. Heat would make their hyperactive flora grow faster. Thantos was sure Brother Invictus wouldn't be happy with his next decision, but Thantos knew it was the best thing to do. "Right Brothers, the Tyranids have engineered this foliage to conceil the next movements of Brother Sergant Carnid's squad, and to conceil thier own position. Let us deny them that advantage. Destroy the foliage and hail me if you find the signs of Brother Marines or tyranids, as that may help us find Brother Sergant Canrid's and his squad. And, yes Tank, that does mean you are allowed to start firing wildy at the surrounding area. Just so long as you don't hit anyone else." Thantos took out his Force sword and began demolishing the foliage to the right of him...


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Solenus obeyed without question, destroying the foliage around him with his thunderhammer/axe. He had carried this weapon for nearly 250 years, and it had never faulted him yet.
He looked around at his brother marines and couldn't help a little smirk about the site of these huge juggernauts of war attacking foliage, although he knew this was as important as any foe with a weapon right now.
He ventured over to the most dense of the foliage, with a little more caution. If this was enough to cloud Thantos's mind, he trusted it would not be good.
As he stepped into the dense foliage, he heard a crunching sound under his massive Terminator foot. With the vox down, he ventured over back to his leader, cautiously watching his and his brothers back.
"Thantos, I'm afraid you have to see this..." he told the librarian as he lifted what he had found in the dense foliage towards the librarian.
In his hand, he held the remains of a crushed Astartes helmet


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Tank laughed a little as he looked at Thantos, a bemused grin beneath his helmet.
"Well I _was_ kidding but sure," Tank said, settling into a battle stance, holding his plasma cannon aloft in optimal position so he could monitor the heat gauge.
Not use frying his fingers off for no point now, so Tank just aimed at a random piece of foliage and squeezed the trigger lightly for just a moment.

Heat blasted against the shielding as the generator surged and energy entered a plasma state as it spun inside the chamber, coiling up into a tight bundle before being propelled flying out of the cannon with remarkable force.
All within the matter of a split second, it never failed to impress Tank, even when it burnt him.

The package of plasma disappeared inside the foliage for a brief moment before the immediate area where it had gone was instantly incinerated beyond recognition, within the blink of an eye.

"I love plasma cannons," Tank said with half a smile as he shifted his aim and watched the heat gauge again.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Thantos just stared at the powdered remains of a Battle-Brother's helmet. He had no words to say, nothing that explained what he was feeling. Thanks at Solenus for finding it, thoughfulness about what had done such damage (even though Solenus had crushed it, the original point of breaking was still aparent), worry about if whatever it was is still here among them, but most of all anger. Anger at the vile xenos at doing this, anger at himself for delaying back at the LZ, and an anger that gave him a lust for vengance.

Hiding all this away, he turned back to the terminator sergant. "Thankyou Brother Solenus, go back to destroying the foliage. However, look very carefully at the floor for any tracks, and if you find more of this unfortunate Brother's suit, please let me know" Thantos felt around for any kind of psychic entity, but he felt nothing more than the regular psychic inpulses he felt. Failing a psychic sign of immediate danger, Thantos went back to destroying the foliage, half to acheive the original objective he had told the team, and half to release his frustration...


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

as you destroy recklessly at the foilage, you notice no one looked over the cliff, you all gather around the edge and jaws drop in the amazement of the decimation and flora that had been created by tyranid forces. the crater was a hundred km (i was gonna say miles but for anyone who doesnt use the american system, just so you can understand think of a long, not so much tall but still up there mountain, but its a depression.) with hundreds of tall capilary towers. you assume this is the lz of the tyranid force, or atleast on of them. u see there arent many large creatures in the depression, assuming they already went off to reak havoc on the other parts of the planet.

you continue to hack at the jungle created by the tyranids. afraid there are creatures watching you, a whole spacemarine armor was found and then suddenly 5 lictors emerge around you and you close in around the drop pod. they waited knowing back up would come to this point. you could see the alpha knew instantly thantos was the leader. the alpha was a deep blue, darker than your own armor and had an almost black carapace. the others were lighter than your armor with a more icy blue carapace. they isolate each squad member from the others.

5 one on one battles. thantos facing the alpha.

(if i end up killing you on accident, make another file, and ill throw you in somewhere, just keep watching the thread. but i dont plan on killing you guys yet. lol )

your stuck and have to fight, 1


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

(Really, shoot the growing with a plasmacannon and hope to find any survivors or the bodies of the fallen? Should we just execute any ally marines we might god mod ourselves finding while we're at it?)

Invictus could not believe what he had just heard librarian Thantos order, and how willingly such veterans followed his orders. Letting go of his bolter's stock, Invictus made his way to brother Wallace and violently shoved his cannon down towards the ground before he could let loose another shot. _"What is the matter with all of you!"_ He yelled while staring at the heavy weapon marine.

_"Flagrantly discharging your weapon into little more than grass! What if one of our brothers is hidden within? You will surely be his death as much as any alien. Have you all decided to disregard the tenants of the codex we live and symbolize? That is the way of the untrained initiate, not a full fledged battle brother with decades of experience."_ Invictus continued, looking to both brother Terram and finally librarian Thantos.

*All of them will have to be brought before the chaplain's for this flagrant breach of the codex. Captain Ardias never went this far..* Invictus's thought trailing off as he waited to see what the others would do, still keeping an arm on brother Wallace's plasmacannon.


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

(sorry reaver, cut yuo off before you could put your input, sorry again)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

(Shit happens)

Invictus shoved brother Wallace aside as a lictor leapt at the two of them. He had just enough time to dive aside before the creature hit the ground where he and the heavy weapon marine had just been, a pair of large talons ripping into the ground. Rolling up to one knee, Invictus fired his bolter at the creature in short bursts, blowing away chunks of reinforced chitin armour-flesh.

He would need to be careful with this thing, not let it get in close to long. He had the advantage at range. Dropping one hand from his bolter, Invictus tore his bolt pistol from the holster at his side, letting loose another burst at the creature to try and keep it back.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

(Why are we breaching the codex by denying the Tyranids one of thier most valued assets, cover and the ability to suprise attack us, just like they have. Sorry, I don't know the codex that well!)

Pinned against their own chapters drop pod, the only way they were getting out of here was a straight fight to the death with the vile xenos. The lictor was fast, but the Quickening made Thantos faster. As the great beast lunged at Thantos, he made a quick side step, and fired three bolt shells into the creature's chest cavity. It dodged the first two, and the other one only just got it's side, causing a wound hardly making the creature flinch. Another lunge from the creature, and Thantos easily avoided it, and this time sliced one of the creatures large pincers from it's back. The thing let out a howl of pain or rage, Thantos couldn't tell which.

Thantos and the creature circled each other for a few moments, both one not willing to let the other get close enough to wound wound them. In the end, Thantos decided to reach into the warp and fry the creature with a Lightnig Arc. However midway through the the power-drawing process, the creature flung himself at Thantos. Razor sharp claws sheered through his artificer armour, cutting into his side and blood poared out. Cringing and pushing his pain thresh-hold to a new level, and pushing the lictor off himself and into the foliage. Almost slipping into unconciousness, when Thantos' eyes focused again the lictor was almost ontop of him again. Only jumping to his feet by the added speed of The Quickening, Thantos was tackles square in the chest. Althoug he remainded upright, his wounds at his sides burnt with a pain like Thantos had only experienced from more severe wounds. Using the blade of his sword to push the lictor away a feet or so, Thantos swiftly proceeded to bash the creature's face with the swords hilt and frie two more bolt shells at it's chest.

"I'm done playing, DIE VILE XENOS!!!" and with that Thantos charged the beast, just as it finished recoiling and made another attempt to assassinate him. The sheer length of Thantos' blade saved him as it speared the Lictor before it reaced him. Even though it continued to slash frantically and fire flesh hooks into him, Thantos drew once more on the powers of the warp, he channeled his psychic energies into the blade and immolated the Lictor. Sliding the charred corpse off his blade, Thantos sunk to he's knee's bloodied and exausted. The strain of destroying the lictor with his powers and the wound he had sustained had already taken their toll. Most were not major, and the scabs had already started to form, but the deep gashes in his sides had only just started to stop bleeding and his upper legs were now a deep crimson...


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

well the lictors arent just going to wait while you start hacking at there cover


with the alpha dead, phermone tails were activated, you knew you had to run, before you were massed by thousands of tyranids, the only way out was to kill the lictors and run back to your drop pod and hope for communication with the ship, but there might be survivors of carnids squad, since you didnt find carnids armor. 

your moves are imprtant, the lictors are still watching you, make your moves carefully.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Ares jumped in front of a lictor as it moved to attack Librarian Thantos and blocked its blow with his shield before shouting over the vox, *"We must retreat brothers before we are overrun, we will accomplish nothing here by dying so early. Go now I will cover us!"* With a frightening howl the lictor attacked him and he blocked again with his shield the others watching their sibling. A razor tipped limb shot out and he jumped to the side slashing down with his powersword and slicing the limb offjust above a joint, the lictor roared in anger and kicked out at him knocking him off his feet and threw a series of blows that he was forced to block with his shield.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Solenus watched as a Lictor lunged at him, razor tipped limb aimed squarely at his heart. He knew his Terminator Armour could break under such force, but still laughed at the Lictor. 
"Wheres the rest of you?" Solenus shouted at the Lictor as he brought his weapons to bear. He let off a salvo of shots towards the creatures carapace chest, 2 or 3 puncturing his chitinous armour. The Lictor fell short of his mar, snarling either in pain or hatred at Solenus, he couldn't decide which, nor did he care. He leaped at the Lictor, and was almost caught out as one of its limbs scraped against his armour.

Many Veterans in Tactical Dreadnaught Armour would not have been able to dodge the blow, but the armour felt like it had become a part of Solenus' own anatomy over the hundreds of years he had been honoured by adorning it.

Hespan 360 degrees around the Lictors limb, and used his extra momentum to throw his Thunderhammer/axe on top of the Lictor back, the force of the blow crushing the Lictors body. He still saw the thing licking at the air around him. "Your a tough fellow" and shot the thing in its head, sending the thing back to the warp.

He tuned on the spot to see his brothers doing the same as him, and saw Thantos in pain on his knees in front of the dead Alpha Lictor.
As the Vox was down, he quickly made his way to his Commander, watching his corners as he advanced.
"Thantos! That Lictor took a bit more out of you than expected then?" He knew his physical wounds were not that much of a problem for his Astartes physique, but as for Thantos psychic abilities, he could not know


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Pulling on Brother Solenus' outstreached hand, Thantos hoisted himself back to his feet. "Brother Solenus, help Borther Ares. You will do better than I" With that Thantos tried the vox again. Instead of a solid rasp of static, there was silence. "That might mean the vox is back up" Thantos though momenterily. "If anyone can hear this, this is Librarian Thantos. Me and my squad have been ambushed by a brood of lictors. We can't stay at this position, the pheremon trail have already been set off. We are heading back to our LZ, latitude 34 logitude 26. If you can hear this, find us" And with that Thantos closed the vox, and prayed someone heard his plight...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

With a quick jab Ares stabbed the Lictor causing it to jump back off of him and he rolled backwards and to his feet. The Lictor growled as it stared him down and they circled each other slowly each waiting for the other to attack, finally the Lictor outgrew its patience and lept at Ares who threw his shield up. The weight of the beast was enormous as it pressed down on him but his limbs held true and as one of its limbs came around the shield to try and strike him he lopped it off with his sword only to stab at the creature quickly from behind his shield. 

The beast roared in pain and Ares felt its strength weaken on his shield so he pressed his advantage and pushed forwards knocking it to the ground. A claw shot out and hit him in the bionic arm and he roared as he cut the limb, the claw still sticking out of his arm.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The lictor lunged at him, and Invictus was just barely able to react in time, diving away and firing his bolt pistol. A round smacked into the beasts armoured chest, blowing away another chunk of chitin as the alien landed where he had just been a second ago. Hitting the ground, Invictus rolled onto his side and swung his bolter towards the lictor, switching the weapon to a higher burst and pressing the trigger twice. Four of his eight rounds rammed into the creatures side as it dodged the rest with reflex's beyond anything possibly human.

Instead of lunge after him though, the lictor instead retreated; and thats when Invictus noticed the one Thantos had engaged now lay dead on the ground. _"My lord, more of the xenoforms will be coming to this position. We need to find sergeant Carnid and his squad or they will be overrun. We cannot leave them to that fate."_ He said while ejecting the spent magazine from his bolter and replacing it with a fresh one; having already re-holstered his pistol so that he could again hold his bolter in both hands.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

"You are right Brother Invictus, but us staying here to die serves no purpose. Carnid is a capable man, and if anyone but us is likely to servive, it's his squad." Adressing the squad Thantos issued the command "Brothers, either kill the xeno's or disengage. Fall back to our landing zone, and we will defend from there". Thantos could still feel that Invictus was uneasy about possibly leaving Carnid. Putting a hand on his shoulder, Thantos tried to console him. "Don't work Brother, if they are still alive, we will find them."...


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Solenus loathed to leave his battle-brothers behind, but he knew Thantos had the overall command of the squad, and as such obeyed without question.
He performed a quick sweep of the area before falling back with his brothers to the LZ. He examined the area he had found the Astartes helmet in, finding no other trace of the fallen hero. His Identification number on the helmet was missing, so they also had no idea who the helmet belonged to. He cursed himself for his clumsiness, and made a mental note of penitence in his Chamber when they returned to the Battle Barge.
He turned back towards the LZ, covering the rear for any Lictor reinforcements.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

(ooc is this thread dead now?)


----------

